# Canon Service Support tool



## ckandaba (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, Does any one have any idea how I can get hold of a copy of the Canon Service Support tool. I have a Canon iR3530 machine. I need the 3.11 version or higher. 

Thanks a million


----------



## globaltel (Jun 16, 2009)

ckandaba said:


> Hi, Does any one have any idea how I can get hold of a copy of the Canon Service Support tool. I have a Canon iR3530 machine. I need the 3.11 version or higher.
> 
> Thanks a million


Hi,

I have Canon support support tool. Send me email to 

Globaltel


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.tradebit.com/filedetail.php/4965364-canon-service-support-tool-sst-software-v3


----------

